# Beretta 92FS good for IDPA/USPSA?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, so if I do have an opportunity to get into IDPA or USPSA competition shooting (I have found clubs nearby that do both) what type of Production gun would be good?

I have a Beretta 92FS now, but I am also in the position that I could probably spend $500-$600 for a new gun. I have seen some great deals on .40S&W lately at BudsGunShop.com.

*Questions:*
1. Is the Beretta sufficient? 
2. Any recommended mods that would make the Beretta more suited to this application and still stay in the "Production" class?
3. Is there a pistol that is better suited to this application in the $500-$600 range? 
4. What's the "preferred" caliber? 9mm? .40S&W? .45acp?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes it is good. I would say a 9mm would be best for competition.


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

Ask Ernest Langdon, he won a few times with a Beretta


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.uspsa.org/rules/

No advantage to anything over a 9mm in Production Class. 10-round max in mag anyway. Go with a 5" gun if you can.

The hottest new guns in USPSA Production are the M&Ps. The M&P9L is already legal, and the new Pro Series will be legal as soon as Smith and Wesson sells 2000 of them... (soon)

JeffWard


----------

